# INFP (EII) and INFJ (IEI) compatibility



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

I just started truly digging into Socionics and I am really fascinated by how entirely the description for the male EII fits me. Just... my entire life paradigm summarized.

But anyways, I'm really interested in this girl who I strongly believe is an INFJ (IEI), and I've always been drawn to the INFJ type. She's really vibey, looks like a hippie but low-key has class and seems timid in expressing her strong sense of individuality through her words. Likes yoga, meditation, spirituality and whatnot. Very pretty, beautiful eyes. This is really attractive. Apparently MBTI has the ideal mate for an INFP male as an INFJ female, so good?

But Socionics say we're not compatible. And it's kind of messing with my head. Not because of our functions, but because of the erotic subtypes. What I find most valuable so far about my sociotype is that it gave me the Infantile primary and Aggressor sexual types. This makes so much sense. But naturally, her sexual type would be the Victim, which is prone to find my romantic behavior frustrating!

She's a very sexual person, so this really makes sense. I'm pretty reserved when making advances on someone, but I'm not afraid to do it. More so I'm cautious to do it in the right way at the right time? But it pains me to have a glimpse of how I might be perceived from the Victim perspective. Just... weak. That's not what I want to be!

What I realize now is that I initially appeal to women through an Aggressor attitude, but as I feel more comfortable I revert to my primary Infantile behavior. I guess what has prompted this post is that I feel like I have pushed her away by revealing this side of myself without thinking how it may come across, and how burdensome I can be. In retrospect, this has happened in other would-be relationships in which we both liked each other.

Big blob of text but I really want to hear some thoughts. Anyone have experience with this relationship?


----------

